
How the Pandemic Will End - jbegley
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2020/03/how-will-coronavirus-end/608719/
======
ecurb
Good piece by the great Ed Yong. The Atlantic seems to be doing some of the
best reporting and analysis on covid19

